# Dream Aquarium Screensaver! (next-generation no spyware screensaver) This is great



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Check this out guys, get the demo for now!

http://www.dreamaquarium.com/

*Dream Aquarium is a next-generation aquarium screensaver that brings the beauty of a lush freshwater aquarium to your computer with unsurpassed realism. *

Also Interactive! hahaha

Features: 

· The most realistic fish motion and behavior of any virtual aquarium.

· A fiddler crab that cleans the bottom of the aquarium and chases fish.

· Fish have articulated fins, moving eyes, gills and mouth.

· Beautiful shifting light rays, ground ripples, gently waving plants that fish can swim into, soft shadows cast by fish, configurable bubble streams, auto-feeding.

· Add well over a hundred fish (from 18 species), and change settings without having to exit the aquarium.

· Free demo aquarium screensaver contains NO adware or spyware.

· Widescreen formatting, multi-monitor support & much more!


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had this before, its an awesome screen saver.
The fiddler is so cool.


----------

